# Imagick broken



## idle (Oct 31, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2-p2.
PHP 5.2.17.

```
php -r '$im = new Imagick();$im->readImage("test.png");'
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'ImagickException' with message 'corrupt image `/var/tmp/magick-buPxKqZM' @ error/png.c/ReadPNGImage/3689'
 in Command line code:1
```
That starting after some update.
I did upgrade, downgrade for all related libs, but without success.
Now everything looks like on another server, with working imagick.

```
pkg_info | grep -i imag
ImageMagick-nox11-6.7.1.10 Image processing tools
gd-2.0.35_7,1       A graphics library for fast creation of images
jbig2dec-0.11       Decoder implementation of the JBIG2 image compression forma
jbigkit-1.6         Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pa
libfpx-1.2.0.12_1   Library routines for working with Flashpix images
pecl-imagick-3.0.1  Provides a wrapper to the ImageMagick/GraphicsMagick librar
png-1.4.8           Library for manipulating PNG images
pngcheck-2.3.0      Checks the integrity of PNG images
tiff-4.0.0_2        Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
```

Perhaps I miss some lib? But which one?
Or something else?

I attach truss debug, if anyone can help with this.


----------



## idle (Nov 2, 2011)

Turning off pdf.so did the trick. And downgrading pdflib to version 7.0.4 from 2009/07/06 08:02:29 makes it work again.


----------



## DrTeit (Jun 5, 2013)

`make deinstall` and `make reinstall` in /usr/ports/graphics/png solved this problem for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you been reading and following /usr/ports/UPDATING?  If not, start now.  But first install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run `pkg_libchk`.  Odds are good it will find a lot of programs that need to be rebuilt to use PNG or PCRE.


----------

